# Caught A Boar Last Night



## Percha Man

BACON!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Pork is the greatest appetizer in the world.....


----------



## Okie Hog

Will post a photo of a trap after we bait and set them this week. These boars were in a trap Monday morning last week, they are the last hogs we caught. Hogs were very muddy so they got a trip to the car wash before field dressing.


----------



## wintrrun

Nice! keep em coming.


----------

